# How to write a press release



## Rob Elliott (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey there guys - in conjunction with Scott Cairns excellent advice on this subject - here is an article I stumbled upon.

Hope is it of some help. :D 


http://www.wikihow.com/Write-a-Press-Release


Rob


----------



## Pando (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Rob,

Here is a complaint generator. This will come in handy when Ai starts releasing 2-page ad spreads and there are still no demos. :D


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 2, 2007)

Pando @ Mon Apr 02 said:


> Thanks Rob,
> 
> Here is a complaint generator. This will come in handy when Ai starts releasing 2-page ad spreads and there are still no demos. :D




:mrgreen:


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 3, 2007)

Press releases are remarkably easy. Usually, the embarassing part is writing your own in the third person. But we tend to do that on our websites most of the time anyway. 

What amazed me when I started sending out PR's is that journo's will THANK you for the lead. Many of them are desperate for content.

BTW Rob, I did another TV interview last Friday, you'll get to laugh at my accent all over again. :lol:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 3, 2007)

Scott Cairns @ Tue Apr 03 said:


> Press releases are remarkably easy. Usually, the embarassing part is writing your own in the third person. But we tend to do that on our websites most of the time anyway.
> 
> What amazed me when I started sending out PR's is that journo's will THANK you for the lead. Many of them are desperate for content.
> 
> BTW Rob, I did another TV interview last Friday, you'll get to laugh at my accent all over again. :lol:




Cool - send us a link so we can all laugh at that 'southern' (hemisphere) accent :wink: 


Rob


----------



## JonFairhurst (Apr 3, 2007)

One thing missing: The third or fourth paragraph of the press release should include a quote from a person of authority, usually the head of the organization making the release.

It's fun behind the scenes to have many people "designing" the quote. When everybody is happy with it, the leader gets to read it aloud. Only then can you quote him/her.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Rob, here's a link to the interview I mentioned, for some reason, when I get nervous my voice seems to go up in pitch. 

The story can be watched online at; http://www.abc.net.au/tv/goodgame/video/ Click on 'Watch the latest episode online' Then scroll the list on the right of the page, its about the tenth item down.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 11, 2007)

Scott Cairns @ Tue Apr 10 said:


> Hi Rob, here's a link to the interview I mentioned, for some reason, when I get nervous my voice seems to go up in pitch.
> 
> The story can be watched online at; http://www.abc.net.au/tv/goodgame/video/ Click on 'Watch the latest episode online' Then scroll the list on the right of the page, its about the tenth item down.




Maybe I am just an impatient bugger but I sifted through a few segments and didn't see ya. Can you post just your IV? :D 


Rob


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 12, 2007)

Scott Cairns @ Wed Apr 11 said:


> Hey Rob, If you go to; http://www.abc.net.au/tv/goodgame/video/
> 
> The first link says; Watch the Latest Video Online
> 
> ...




Thanks Scott - I'll check it first thing in the AM :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 13, 2007)

Great IV Scott. Very open and informational. One question - can I get the 'vomit' library from ya (CLOSE mics perferred) in Kontakt. I want to be so close I can smell it.  

Congrats on the FREE press!


Rob


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 15, 2007)

Hehe, sure thing Rob. :mrgreen:


----------

